# Navarre Freshwater Fishing



## wlcbama (Jul 10, 2009)

I was needing a little advice the little river just out of Navarre is this a good place to take the kids fishing for some bream and catfish?:thumbup:
If so what is the best bait to take with us? I have a little boat and were is the best place we should head up river or down toward the bay? I'm not wanting saltwater fish just something they can catch and have a good time and not far from home.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I dont know what river you are going to, but worms & crickets work for bream. You can get stink bait @ Walley world for the cats. I always like to go up river. If you have motor problems you can drift back to the landing.


----------



## wlcbama (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm Talking about the river just out of Navarre I have seen boats in the water there. It's right off 87 when you leave Navarre. There is a boat ramp there and peir just did'nt know if there was any good fishing in it? Catfish? Bream?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

On the four lane part of 87? That sounds like East river, never bream fished there. I have done some bass fishing up from the bridge years ago. We put in there to go down and fish East bay for Trout & red fish. You may need to check and see if you need an Eglin permit to fish up river.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

It's called East Bay River. Haven't fished it in years but used to all the time when we had a camp there. Go up river to fish. Use crickets and worms. I use to catch a lot of stump knockers on a Beetle Spin crank bait. Yellow Sallies are a good crank bait for Bass in there to. Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've fished East River over 50 times. If you are looking for bream/bass, when you launch, make sure you go under the bridge and up the river. Go up river for at least 5 miles past all the housing establishments and then start fishing. Crickets will be fine to use. The river current will be strong, so it might do you better to anchor down so you can keep the boat still for the kids. You do not need an Eglin permit to fish it, just a freshwater license. If you really want to have a productive day with the kids, take them to Yellow River, which is just a little further up 87.


----------



## wlcbama (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks to all. Yes I am talking about the one were it is four lane. Is there any catfish in it?


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you want the cats, I would recommend going another few miles up to the Yellow River. Big river, big cats. For bait for them I would go to a local seafood store and buy a couple of mullet and cut them up as bait or go to a grocery store and pick up a couple buckets of chicken livers. Most of the stink baits you pay more money for will have chicken liver flavor/smell with a higher price tag. Livers are a pain to keep on a hook but a roll of sewing thread will help that. Just hook the liver and make several wraps around it with the thread.
If you want the bream, worms and crickets in the East River will probably do fine.


----------



## wlcbama (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks alot.:thumbup:


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem, let us know how it turns out.


----------

